# Future First Dog of the United States?



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Mitt and Anne Romney relaxing with their grandchildren and this sweet Vizsla in San Diego.

My guess is Mitt Romney will run again for President of the United States in 2016. A Vizsla as the First Dog? I'm good with that.

Happy trails.
RBD


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't think Romney will run again... but yes, it would be great fun to see a Vizsla in the White House!!


----------



## Jazzdog (Dec 22, 2011)

Staying out of the political side of this, but didn't Mitt go on a family trip with his dog strapped on top of his car in a dog crate for 12 hours?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mitt_Romney_dog_incident

I hope his poor V doesn't have to go through that


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't think it was uncommon for a dog to ride like that in 1983.
More gundogs just hopped in the back of pickup trucks, and it was off to the fields. The US didn't even have seatbelt ( for humans) laws until the 1980s.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

I believe the V belongs to his son... so maybe a potential white house visitor, but not a resident


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

As preposterous as another Romney run might seem, anytime his camp leaks a photo of Mitt with his hair mussed up I do have to wonder if he's thinking about it.

Not so sure a candidate with a "47%" problem benefits from having an "aristocratic" dog at his side, maybe he'd do better with a Gold Retriever or a mixed-breed rescue (to help with his lack of a "common touch"). A Vizla is not exactly a "man of the people" dog.

Not so sure it would be good for Vizslas to become "high profile" either. The attention propelled by movies, TV, and even "first dog" status never seem to be in the interests of suddenly popularized breeds. And not much better for something to be associated with a losing campaign. "Windsurfing" anyone?

Bill


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Nice shot of the dog...


----------

